# Cartier Tank Solo XL question.



## Keithlaw2000

For many years, I lusted after the tank and ronde solos. Though entry level, they were both minimalistic and classic. When the xl sizes came out my interest increased, but I could not afford. I since have bought several Swiss watches in the 300 to 1000 dollar range and have become a bit more knowledgeable about watches and have read that many view cartier to be a fashion watch. Still I always looked for a good buy. Today, I purchased a brand new tank xl solo on bracelet. I got a great deal. Still I have buyers remorse and am trying to decide to return or keep. The watch clearly does not have the details and craftsmanship of another, lesser known watch (Armand Nicolet) that I recently bought but it does have the classic tank look. Can anyone tell me anything about the quality of this watch


----------



## FrankieBo

I happen to handle now few entry level Cartiers and I agree with your thought: even if Cartier is a quality brand their quartz and automatic entry-level watches doesn't seem to keep pair with the brand quality. One may only appreciate the simplicity of the quartz movement, but I've not been impressed by quality or details; I feel those watches as fine elegant almost-daily beaters, but not enough to regard them as "valuable" watches.

This may look like a pro, sometimes my young age doesn't really match with the look of a valuable watch and I'm keeping myself on cheaper and more wearable track. Those quartz Cartiers are now a fashionable compromise, but as my tastes will change with age, I'm feeling they're not going to be wearable in 10 years maybe. If I would want to keep possessing and WEARING a Cartier I would go to buy a new one at the boutique (and hurting my bank account).

I'm starting to regard those "cheap" Cartiers as fishing baits: You (middle class worker with a decent wage) are fascinated by the brand but cannot afford to buy a 2k $ watch, they suddenly happen to show you a nice shiny and cute quartz movement watch, with an affordable price, and you fall in the trap; after a joyous and happy honeymoon with your new watch, there will come the day when you will change your mind, starting to realize that, yes, you own a Cartier, but that's not the "real cartier" you used to lust on. 
Not so shiny hands, few imperfections in the secret signature and movement "cheapness" start to play in your mind and you suddenly find yourself considering to save a little money for a Pasha or Santos, even if few months before you would have never had that awful idea! 

If I was to buy a Cartier somewhere in the future, I would give some more bucks to get a "real" looking one, maybe I would feel bad for the waste of money, but I wouldn't have buyers remorse (wich is way worse).


----------



## mpalmer

Cartier makes very nice watches. Are they the best value for money proposition in their price range? No. But they nevertheless make nice watches; if you like the style there certainly is no reason to have to justify owning one.


----------



## Keithlaw2000

I am not sure what cartier you are talking about for 2k. Even the deal I got was more than that. Also, I am plenty happy with the style of the tank. To me the pasha is too noisy. I am more questioning the mechanics of the watch.


----------



## Watchbreath

"noisy"?


Keithlaw2000 said:


> I am not sure what cartier you are talking about for 2k. Even the deal I got was more than that. Also, I am plenty happy with the style of the tank. To me the pasha is too noisy. I am more questioning the mechanics of the watch.


----------



## Keithlaw2000

Yeah, sorry. Too much stuff going on. That said, I should not have made a criticism of a beautiful watch. It is just not for me. I do like watches that have stuff going on but with cartiers I like the minimal elegant look. Maybe because that is all I can afford


----------



## igorneus

There is nothing "entry level" about this beautiful watch.

Would we call the $50k PP an "entry level" compared to the one Eric Clapton has and is estimated at around $2.5M?


----------



## Keithlaw2000

Agreed. It's a beaut.


----------



## Archer7

I love the Solo XL on the strap as a dress watch.

The ETA based movement, while not super expensive, is very reliable and accurate as well as time tested. I think it is quite appropriate for a non display back three hand watch at this price range.


----------



## Raymond9010

whats the difference between a cheap Cartier and a real Cartier?


----------



## igorneus

Archer7 said:


> I love the Solo XL on the strap as a dress watch.
> 
> The ETA based movement, while not super expensive, is very reliable and accurate as well as time tested. I think it is quite appropriate for a non display back three hand watch at this price range.


Agreed. A solid buy from the brand that makes classy products regardless of the price range.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eamonn345

It's a beautiful watch. I tried one today. 

It's all about what you like. My collection of small watches are a lot more than that watch but I think it would be a fantastic addition to my collection


----------



## rott3

When I firstly discovered Cartier I also had the wrong ideia about it beeing a more kind of fashion brand kind....but then sudently discovered the rotonde and deeply investigated the brand history and changed my whole ideia about Cartier...and must say that currently I starting to redefine my priorities about my new purchase...


----------



## ColdCactus

Doesn't Cartier use ETA movements for their mid level automatic watches? If so, I find it strange that anyone would pay that much for an ETA movement which you can get on watches which cost $500-$1000. A Steinhart O1B with an ETA 2824-2 costs about $400. Don't get me started on Quartz, you can get a Swiss quartz Ronda movement on a watch with a sapphire crystal for less than $100. And before I'm burned at the steak, I'm not talking about the in house Rotonde movements, I'm addressing the low to mid spec Cartiers. Then again, I know very little about Cartier watches, and excuse my ignorance if I am way off and out of line.


----------



## eamonn345

Forget this ETA nonesense. What's not to like?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eamonn345

Oh...and this Cartier sits nicely with my other 5 ''in-house' watches. Buy what you like rather falling for this ETA malarkey!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

Always with the "you can get" around here.


ColdCactus said:


> Doesn't Cartier use ETA movements for their mid level automatic watches? If so, I find it strange that anyone would pay that much for an ETA movement which you can get on watches which cost $500-$1000. A Steinhart O1B with an ETA 2824-2 costs about $400. Don't get me started on Quartz, you can get a Swiss quartz Ronda movement on a watch with a sapphire crystal for less than $100. And before I'm burned at the steak, I'm not talking about the in house Rotonde movements, I'm addressing the low to mid spec Cartiers. Then again, I know very little about Cartier watches, and excuse my ignorance if I am way off and out of line.


----------



## ColdCactus

I'm not saying that it's a bad watch, quite the opposite - it's a great watch but, it's a fashion watch.

Sent from my Motorola Bag Phone


----------



## Watchbreath

Then so would be the JLC - Reverso Florale Tiare.


ColdCactus said:


> I'm not saying that it's a bad watch, quite the opposite - it's a great watch but, it's a fashion watch.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Bag Phone


----------



## ColdCactus

In house 608 calibre quartz movement makes it less of a fashion watch than a low to mid level Cartier. But, let me say this again, this is just my opinion.


----------



## rott3

Sometimes its not just a matter of the specs of the watch (i.e. have a mechanical watch instead a quartz), but a question of "feel the brand you are using on your wrist" and what it represents in the history of watchmaking....and in this subject Cartier is epic(at least for me).


----------



## ocinkd

I was at the Cartier boutique in Orange County today - one of the largest in the US - and picked up a new Solo XL - and learned something. Cartier is very quietly moving away from the ETA movement on these watches towards an in-house movement. There is no mention of this anywhere and one can only tell by the serial number of the watch. Supposedly, most AD’s don’t have these new movement version yet according to the Cartier rep… a full watch ‘geek’ whom i totally trust, Cartier is doing this on the down low; even their website doesn’t mention it. In any event, with either movement, a beautiful, simple and modern take on the Cartier tank, and a lot of ‘bang for the buck’.


----------



## Keithlaw2000

While Cartier may be fashionable, it is not a fashion watch. The Tank is a world renowned watch for various (including historical) reasons, but I digress.


----------



## WISDean

ColdCactus said:


> Doesn't Cartier use ETA movements for their mid level automatic watches? If so, I find it strange that anyone would pay that much for an ETA movement which you can get on watches which cost $500-$1000. A Steinhart O1B with an ETA 2824-2 costs about $400. Don't get me started on Quartz, you can get a Swiss quartz Ronda movement on a watch with a sapphire crystal for less than $100. And before I'm burned at the steak, I'm not talking about the in house Rotonde movements, I'm addressing the low to mid spec Cartiers. Then again, I know very little about Cartier watches, and excuse my ignorance if I am way off and out of line.


They do use ETAs, usually the good old 2892. As do a million other makers, like IWC, Bell and Ross, Omega (some Seamasters), Breitling (I have a SuperOcean Heritage with a 2892, I believe). Most of these Cartiers are a level of watch not really sold to buyers interested in movements. The average person buying a Pasha or Roadster or Ballon Bleu is after the design and name, so no one cares if the movement is a gussied up ETA or a even one of their in houses like the 1904 (we won't discuss the fact that these workhouse ETAs are probably less finnicky and more reliable than the 1904). Also, it's "burned at the stake." Steak is what you eat, ie. meat.


----------



## Morrisdog

I think I would prefer buying a watch with a reliable ETA 2892 vs a new untested in house movement, especially in the second hand market


----------



## kirth

ocinkd said:


> I was at the Cartier boutique in Orange County today - one of the largest in the US - and picked up a new Solo XL - and learned something. Cartier is very quietly moving away from the ETA movement on these watches towards an in-house movement. There is no mention of this anywhere and one can only tell by the serial number of the watch. Supposedly, most AD's don't have these new movement version yet according to the Cartier rep&#8230; a full watch 'geek' whom i totally trust, Cartier is doing this on the down low; even their website doesn't mention it. In any event, with either movement, a beautiful, simple and modern take on the Cartier tank, and a lot of 'bang for the buck'.


ETA movements will ultimately be disappearing from all new watches that are not produced by companies who belong to the Swatch group. Even the new basic Panerai's have an in-house movement.


----------

